# A Guide to Yellow Stripey things



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

LOL. I emailed this to my wife, and all her siblings. They grew up in farm country, but call everything that is yellow with stripes a Yellow Jacket. Bumblebees, and all the rest. Can't talk em out of it.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

That is awesome. Too bad half of them can kill me.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

It missed the white stripey thing though, bald faced hornets. Those things are like yellow jackets that don't give up. 

https://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp?identification=Bald-Faced-Hornet


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't care for them when they move in too close.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

It missed the white stripey thing though, bald faced hornets.

The only thing I've ever met that comes towards you while you're merrily emptying a shot gun in it's direction. Most things have the good sense to flee from shot gun fire. Not those bastards.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Bald faced hornets are ornery when you bother them but they do have their good side. They love to eat flys. Don't throw rocks at their nest cause you will get stung.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I had two bald face hornet nest in my yard a few years ago. Remarkably they never bothered me even when mowing just four or five feet below them. I did not know they were there, lol. Located their entrance hole and went out at night and sprayed the nests with foaming hornet spray.
This one was hanging the closest to the ground in a hickory. Cannot believe no one got stung from it.








This one is actually pretty cool. In one of my apple trees. They encased apples right into the nest.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

******* yellow jackets I hate em. I get stung by those bastards every year. Once I was minding my own business scouting the hills of ohio when I heard a loud buzzing noise, I mean stop me in my tracks loud. I stood there wondering where the hell the noise was coming from and then bam bam bam. I took off running and those bastards chased me down and stung me some more. Miserable SOBs


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Yellow jackets are just plain mean most of the time


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Those yellow jackets sure like building nests in my mailbox


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Bald Faced Hornets are like Yellow Jackets on massive steroids. And they love to make their nests in the ground, so it is fairly common to find them by standing on the nest, and getting swarmed, as Brushbuster was. When I had a lawn service, I once had to park a running Dixie Chopper right on a nest, and just leave it running for about 10 minutes, to get rid of them. But it worked.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Fishndude said:


> Bald Faced Hornets are like Yellow Jackets on massive steroids. And they love to make their nests in the ground,


I could be wrong but I don't believe that bald face hornets are ground nesters.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I do believe that you are right. I have never seen them nest underground. Yellow jackets all the time.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Like a red hot poker if one of them bald faced bastids gets trapped in your pant leg, that didn't end well for either one of us, lol.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Been there and done that. You are right Don , it's a real attention getter. They don't quit until they are dead. For some real fun get one inside of your motorcycle helmet.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bald face hornets... I was probably 10 yrs old, on a blueberry farm with my gramps and parents. I can still hear my gramps yel "YOOOOW!" and I can see him doing hurdles over the bushes LOL. He had disturbed them and they stung the crap out of his legs.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

We had 4 ground hives of yellow jackets in our front yard last year. One was under a 3x3 tile next to our porch that a garden hose gets coiled onto. My wife was in the bedroom folding clothes when she came shooting out the front door to see why her flower garden was on fire. 

The last hive, a raccoon got to it before I could. It dug about a foot deep crater in our lawn excavating out the hive to eat the larva. 

Baldface hornets have a serrated stinger, and they usually sting you by flying into you like a marble out of a slingshot, stinger first, and bouncing off. That's why the sting site bleeds after they hit you.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow jackets and bald faced hornets: The original suicide bombers. FM


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> It missed the white stripey thing though, bald faced hornets.
> 
> The only thing I've ever met that comes towards you while you're merrily emptying a shot gun in it's direction. Most things have the good sense to flee from shot gun fire. Not those bastards.


I wonder if a "Salt-shooter" would work. Probably not...the ads show it used only on sedentary flies.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

How bout you try it and let us know how it works.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Martin Looker said:


> How bout you try it and let us know how it works.


:yikes:


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)




----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I got rid of a huge nest in my back steps by putting my shop vac out with a half inchnof water in the bottom. Let it run and they get sucked up as they come out to investigate. It worked and was a lot less mess and no chemicals


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Are all these yellow stripy things found in Michigan?



Dish7 said:


> I had two bald face hornet nest in my yard a few years ago. Remarkably they never bothered me even when mowing just four or five feet below them


I have gone out at night when a nest was hanging low to the ground wearing all winter clothing and goggles. Slip a large plastic bag over the nest and tie it to the limb. Cut the limb and put it in the driveway, pore gas on it an light it up. Works - did not have hornet or bee spray.


----------

